# Mannarino posts possibility of controlled crash



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Anyone think this is possible?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I have been following Mannarino for several years and he has been right more times then he has been wrong. What he said in the video is not far fetched or was it a risk to call it a controlled crash.

After the September Fed announcement of no change, the world has lost a lot of respect for the Fed. The Yellon medical issue at the speech last week was also very telling. They called it dehydration, but they also said that it could be caused by stress. She knows how serious this is and I think she knows where our economy is going.

At this point, a crash maybe the best result to resolve our financial troubles. There are a lot worse courses that it could take.


----------



## bkt (Oct 10, 2008)

The Fed implemented ZIRP and QE, and monetizes our debt which illustrates that we have been witnessing a slow-motion crash for several years; you don't do these things when your economy is healthy and growing. Bernanke's policy was inflating the markets. For Yellen to reverse course is certainly possible but it smells of desperation. But if the goal is to keep the crash slow then all bets are off and anything is possible.

A market crash won't resolve our financial troubles, IMO. Granted, while the markets going down would encourage individual savings (which is a good thing) it would also result in businesses suffering and unemployment going up (which is a bad thing). Take our debt and unfunded liabilities into account - to the tune of ~$200 trillion, give or take - and it becomes clear our financial troubles aren't going away easily or quickly.


----------

